# Bought 10 Brute 750 *pics*



## Klink82 (Dec 3, 2010)

Just bought my first brute 750. I traded in my raptor 700 wanted something just a little easier and laided back to ride. Here are some pics.

Just installed the mimb snorkels, itp wheels and tires, big gun full exhaust, blue led corner lights, and temperature gauge mod. Getting moose bumper, and AP full skids, and a winch for christmas. Pics of those to come.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

VERY NICE!! Congrats!


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

Very nice!!! i like that color


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice bike man. congrats.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Man! That blue is really sweet. It looks like your off to a great start with your mods too. Congrats


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

man this really makes me want to go look at a new one!


----------



## Klink82 (Dec 3, 2010)

Blue was a special edition color for 2010 but it was the best looking color.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Klink82 said:


> Blue was a special edition color for 2010 but it was the best looking color.


was back in 07 too... Thunder Candy blue... :bigok:

But I like the dark blue better.


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

how you likin that big gun exhaust


----------



## Klink82 (Dec 3, 2010)

The exhaust sounds great, and like the noticeable power gains as well.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Man that's a nice Brute!


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

looks good man :bigok:


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

man, that looks good


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Very sweet ride man.....congrats!


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks good! I like them wheels. Im working on getting some and 29.5 laws for my 07 candy blue brute.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Sharp looking Brute! Blue is one my favorite colors! Red and white are my other two. Really like the wheels! Been tossing around the idea of new wheels for the Brute and the 312s are at the top of my list.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine used to be blue like that Haha keep it away from anything that will scratch it I messed mine up in almost 3 weeks of having it


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

:crowdapplause:Looks great man. Congrats


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Man I wish my motor casing still had that new color now all dull and stained but the memories that got it that way will always be remembered lol


----------



## CWILLIAMS29 (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, the blue sure is purdy.... Till the paint starts falling off! Hope yours holds up better than mine!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Excellent looking Brute! Congratulations...the mods look great!


----------

